# Ferry to Ostend suspended



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Ramsgate job threat as TransEuropa Ferries goes into administration.

A cross-Channel ferry firm has gone into administration, putting jobs at risk in Kent.

Belgian firm TransEuropa suspended all sailings between Ramsgate and Ostend this week amid fears over its future....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-22313542

Mike


----------

